# Facing IBS for past 10 years-Need help



## shiraz (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, I am facing IBS for past 10 years, basically I am from India, in India doctors are not aware of this IBS to the core, they prescribe general medicine, while IBS is different for different people. I constantly face Diarrohea, I mean losse motions, once in a week. I am feb up with this. As I am facing this for past 10 years, I am not physically strong and facing several other social problems. If someone helps me on this, then I will be really thankful to him and will not forget him in my entire life.Thanks.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, your case is going to be tough if you have never had GI exams or blood work to rule out more serious issues. IBS is a RULE OUT diagnosis after a doctor as ensured it is not sprue, inflammatory bowel disease, autoimmune disease, pancreatic or gallbladder problems, malabsorbtion, vit difiencency, structural issues and so on. I guess since you have been having this for ten years, that means it is not something "horrible" or you would not have made it this long. I do not want to embarrass you but could you do the following and maybe the group can help you think things through:1. Do you have a fever, weakness, weight loss? What is your approximate age? 2. Do you have diarrhea alternating with constipation or normal BMs or just diarrhea?3. If you answered just diarrhea, how often, and is it urgent and what color and consistency (loose vs watery)4. Are you replacing your fluids if it is watery diarrhea?5. Can you remember a "trigger" episode when everything changed - such as food poisoning or a terrible flu/infection with cramps, fever, diarrhea, vomiting?6. Do you have acid reflux, bloating, gas, vomiting, pain or nausea?7. What is your diet like and do you drink milk, coffee or alcohol?8. You mentioned "other issues" such as what? 9. What color is your urine? Is there an odor? 10. What color are the "whites" of your eyes? I realize that is a lot to answer but if you cannot get to a good doctor, some of these question might help. You have to understand that NONE of us our doctors. Any adivce or help you is NOT to replace that of actually seeing a doctor. But you sound like you're in a tough spot. Oh, one more question: Are you eating genetically modified corn or grain rather than organic?


----------



## shiraz (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,Thanks alot for giving me some of your time.please find the answers for your questions.1. Do you have a fever, weakness, weight loss? What is your approximate age? I don't have any fever, if the diarrhea continuous with watery motions then only I feel wekness, my body weight suits my height. I am 25 years old.2. Do you have diarrhea alternating with constipation or normal BMs or just diarrhea? I have normal BMs and diarrhea. I come accross diarrhea only once in a week, 3 to 4 motions after that when I take pills (METROGYL) it stops in 3 to 4 hours. 3. If you answered just diarrhea, how often, and is it urgent and what color and consistency (loose vs watery) Diarrhea once in a week, starts with loose stools then followed by watery motions. 4. Are you replacing your fluids if it is watery diarrhea? Yes, with Butter milk. 5. Can you remember a "trigger" episode when everything changed - such as food poisoning or a terrible flu/infection with cramps, fever, diarrhea, vomiting? Actually this diarrhea problem started when I was in my school 10th class, public exams, I used to face lots of stress, tension and panic. 6. Do you have acid reflux, bloating, gas, vomiting, pain or nausea? I have serious gas bloating problem. 7. What is your diet like and do you drink milk, coffee or alcohol No, I don't drink Milk, coffe or alcohol, My diet contains boiled rice, sambar (Indian curry), curd, lemon juice, thats it. some thing like spicy food, I face diarrhea the next day, not the same day. 8. You mentioned "other issues" such as what? Actually other issues means, relationships with friends like that.9. What color is your urine? Is there an odor? My urine color is white, normal.10. What color are the "whites" of your eyes? well, normal white color.I used probiotics BIFILAC HP for 6 months, which helped me a lot, as its not good to take medicine contionuously, I stopped it and all of a sudden, the problem resumed. I frequently fall victim to depression, stress and panic. Please help me to get out of this Diarrhea problem.Thanks.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you noted that you do drink "butter milk". Is this from a dairy/cow source or goat? Since you only have the problem once a week, your case does sound like IBS-A maybe D. (A is for alternating.) At 25, it is unlikely you have cancer of the bowel or something organ related since you are young and not in pain, suffering weight loss or having the diarrhea all the time. The fact that you have a lot of gas indicates some type of carbohydrate or food hitting the colon undigested or a lack of "good" bacteria in the large bowel. Since you cannot place any real trigger such as a flu or food poisoning, I am leaning towards some type of dietary intolerance and just good old fashioned IBS. (Again, I am only giving you my layperson's opinion and you really should see a doctor!) It is possible your "butter milk" is causing the problem. I know some of the indian spices can be very irritating to me and I cannot eat them at all. I don't know how hard it would be for you to eat simple food. . . plain rice, plain chicken or fish, (NO curry or spices) and stop the butter milk for three weeks and see if you get better. Any changes to your diet will take THREE weeks to see a benefit So go slow and do not give up. I would continue with your Imodium and perhaps add some type of fiber capsule that does not contain FOS. Go back to your probotic since it has helped you in the past. People with IBS are usually never truly FREE of it. . . it always comes back at some point. Meditation might help you manage your stress and many people use a product called Gas-X to eliminate the passing of gas and avoid embarassing situations. I wish I could be more help. Again, I think your problem might be diet/spice related since it is only happening once a week. Maybe you can zero in on the food or spice that is doing it or combination. If you can see a doctor perhaps you can get an Rx for your depression. Many antidepressants work wonders for IBS. There is a very strong gut/brain connection. Good luck.


----------



## shiraz (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Hester, Thanks a lot for your suggestions, actually Butter milk is noting but 1 teaspoon of yogurt mixed with a glass of water and 2 pinch of salt, it helps in rehydration of the body fuids. As you told, are there possibilities that if you don't have enough good bacteria in the body then you will get digestive disorders?, on the other hand does having excessive stress can lead to reducing the good bacteria in the body? please let me know on this, as far as I know, I have suffered severe levels os stress and anxiety.Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## John King India (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Shiraz,I see from your emails that you have been on Bifilac HP and it has helped you a lot. I agree completely and i also had the same apprehension on not continuing medicines for too long. However thereafter i got in touch with some key doctors in India and while they agree that medicines in general should not be consumed for long, they did differ with me for Bifilac HP to be specific. The reason is this product is a Probiotic ( Good Bacteria ) which is actually naturally occuring in our body, but in some cases due to infection or any other ailment this Good Bacteria balance in the body gets altered giving rise to various problems. They go on to say that probiotics like Bifilac HP are very widely used for long term without any side effects etc. Apparently i was further given to understand that the product is from a Japanese company which has licensed the same to Indian company. I inturn took the liberty of calling up the company to understand if any side effects and if long term can be utilised. I was then given the same answer about the beneficial effects of the product. Apparently i also got to know from them that the Japanese company with whom they have collaborated with, have been having this product for over 50 years in Japan. Its entered India only about 10 years ago and has benefited millions of patients.I do hope the above instills confidence in continuing the same and benefitting from it. Hope you get well soon.John


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

shiraz said:


> Hi Hester, Thanks a lot for your suggestions, actually Butter milk is noting but 1 teaspoon of yogurt mixed with a glass of water and 2 pinch of salt, it helps in rehydration of the body fuids. As you told, are there possibilities that if you don't have enough good bacteria in the body then you will get digestive disorders?, on the other hand does having excessive stress can lead to reducing the good bacteria in the body? please let me know on this, as far as I know, I have suffered severe levels os stress and anxiety.Thank you very much for your reply.


Have you tried avoiding diary including your buttermilk? It is amazing how many people cannot break down the dairy protein. . . it hits them on and off, sometimes with a lot of gas and bloating. I take a bifiobacterium strain refrigerated probotic that works great for me. With it, I can even have a little "cream" and not double over and die. However, I do avoid nearly ALL dairy foods including milk, butter, yogurt (unless it is organic soy), whey, packaged goods and batters, pastries, casin and cassinate. Anxiety can make bowel problems worse because of the strong "gut/brain" connection. Meditation can help and many people use Rx medications of varying varieties at LOW doses to help. I take Valium and have taken antidepressants to help control the diarrhea. You will find many here who have used biofeedback to control their D.


----------



## Shh (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Shiraz,

Curd may contain a wide variety of bacteria like _Lactobacillus acidophilus_, _Lactococcus lactis_, _Lactococcus lactis_ _cremoris_ etc,

whereas yoghurt contains _Streptococcus thermophillus_ and _Lactobacillus bulgaricus_.

Avoid hot spices like red chilli or its powder and pepper.

Pepper and green chilli still is far better alternative to the red one.

But you better get diagnosed with colonoscopy and colon segmental biopsy

( biopsy doesn't mean for cancer, you may have microscopic colitis, crohn's disease etc, which needs to be eliminated)

also renal function test,

Liver function test,

complete blood profile,

urine test and

occult blood stool test.

If you are in Hyderabad, can visit Asian Institute of Gastroenterology for the diagnosis.

There are some good long term natural/ ayurvedic medicines if its purely IBS.

I had been facing IBS since 20 yrs since my class 10 .

and started experimenting recently after proper diagnosis.
I can let you know some of these medicines but have a proper diagnosis first and quick.


----------

